# Looking at international 4700 opinions, reviews etc



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-trucks/truro/international-dump-truck/1055958433

Found this old girl, main use would be to haul snow in the winter, haul topsoil and rock in summer..

Im interested because of hydraulic brakes so most employees can operate. 
Anything to look out for, opinions etc?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

cmo18;1979039 said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-trucks/truro/international-dump-truck/1055958433
> 
> Found this old girl, main use would be to haul snow in the winter, haul topsoil and rock in summer..
> 
> ...


A link;

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-trucks/truro/international-dump-truck/1055958433?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Floorboards, rocker panels, cab mounts and pinch weld on firewall need looked at closely. Very prone to rust and tell condition pretty quick. 444 its the 7.3 Power Stroke. With the last 8 of the serial number a line set ticket (build sheet) can be gotten on how truck was built. 


> Single axle International 4700 with 444 and 6+ transmission. Hydraulic brakes. Good 11 ft box. Very easy on fuel. Decent power. Will scale about 6 yards of clear stone. Not rusted. Everything works. Inspected till June but will sell with a fresh inspection. Just drive it home and put it to work. 12500.00 obo


Decent power to me means decent EMPTY! If this thing will run 65+ mph then more than likely it'll have no bottom end to speak of. If geared 62mph and under it may be ok.


----------

